# video reccomendations



## kms399 (Apr 13, 2013)

I am pretty new to all of this. I have put together a decent shop and am ready to get to it. I have never done anything "fancy" usually just garage cabinets, workbench and what not. a buddy wants me to make a gun cabinet nothing crazy just something to hold a few guns with a glass front. anyone know of some good videos that would help with that. looking for techniques or jigs that would help. i realize with out posting plans I wont get specific answers just something to get me started would be great.

Thanks, Ken


----------

